# Apache und mehrere Subdomain anlegen?



## TimTaylorX (5. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin langsam etwas verzweifelt. Ich hab einen vserver mit apache2 (xampp) am laufen, dazu eine domain "got-mail.de". Ich versuche nun schon eine ganze Zeit eine Subdomain zu erstellen, aber anscheinend ist diese einfache Aufgabe ein Apache meisterwerk 

So sieht meine Config aus:

```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName www.got-mail.de
ServerAlias got-mail.de *.got-mail.de
DocumentRoot "c:/xampp/htdocs/got-mail"
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule /Microsoft-Server-ActiveSync(.*) c:/xampp/htdocs/got-mail/webmail/index.php$1 [E=REDIRECT_ACTIVESYNC:true,E=REMOTE_USER:%{HTTP:Authorization}]
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
 ServerName webmail.got-mail.de
 ServerAlias webmail.got-mail.de
 DocumentRoot "c:/xampp/htdocs/got-mail/webmail"
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
 ServerName forum.got-mail.de
 ServerAlias forum.got-mail.de
 DocumentRoot "c:/xampp/htdocs/got-mail/forum"
</VirtualHost>
```

Das Ziel ist denke ich doch ganz klar, ich möchte 2 Subdomains hinzufügen, aber es geht gar nichts und mit dieser englischen Apache2 Hilfe komme ich nicht klar , wo liegt denn an der Sache der Fehler und wie behebt man diesen? Ich hoffe irgendjemand weiß da echten Rat, wäre toll.


----------



## threadi (5. April 2011)

Hast Du die Subdomains auch im DNS deiner Domain angelegt?


----------



## TimTaylorX (5. April 2011)

Also dahingehend habe ich nichts getan. Ich habe auch direkt keinen DNS, sondern Zugriff auf den NameServer des Providers, dort könnte ich Einträge machen. Nur was müsste ich dann dort Eintragen und stimmt meine Apache-Config oben überhaupt?


----------



## threadi (5. April 2011)

Wenn der Apache startet, dann ist das korrekt, ja (Neustart nach Änderungen nicht vergessen). Nur musst Du eben auch irgendwo angeben, dass diese Subdomains auf deinen Server verweisen sollen. Wenn Du nicht weiß wie und wo das geht wende dich an deinen Domainhoster.


----------



## TimTaylorX (5. April 2011)

Also wo das geht weis ich schon, ich vermute mal das ist ein A-Record mit "forum.got-mail.de" auf meine Server IP. Habe ich auch eben mal eingetragen. Aber es ist ja nicht so das nichts passiert wenn man die Subdomain ansurft, es ist eher so das Apache das egal ist das man die eingibt, man landet immer nur im DocumentRoot der Domain


----------



## threadi (5. April 2011)

Gerade erst gesehen. Das liegt an


```
ServerAlias got-mail.de *.got-mail.de
```

Änder das ab in


```
ServerAlias got-mail.de
```

dann findet der Apache auch die anderen vhosts.


----------



## TimTaylorX (5. April 2011)

Coole Sache nun geht da anscheinend was  komisch ist nur da webmail. nun z.B. geht obwohl ich das im NameServer nicht angelegt habe. Auch der Login in das Script ****t da komischerweise nicht über die SubDomain. Wie würde man da nun eine zweite Domain reinnehmen? 

Dickes Danke für die Hilfe, der erste der nicht nur dumm schreibt -> Google oder Apache-Manpages. DU bist der Held der Woche für mich


----------



## threadi (6. April 2011)

Eine zweite Domain in einem vhost kannst Du mit einem weiteren ServerAlias ergänzen.


----------

